# Birthday Santa Maria From A Great Friend!



## TNJAKE (Jan 8, 2022)

Howdy fellas and non fellas. Birthday coming next month. Got a text from my good friend Robert aka 

 tx smoker
 a couple weeks ago saying he wanted to build me something. Gave me plenty of options but all I could think was "I always wanted a Santa Maria Grill". Robert got started almost immediately so he could get it to me before my birthday as a gift. Here's some pics of the build........I'll try my best to keep in order but I'm having beers so you might just have to figure it out on your own lol





































































And here she is all finished up. Robert did and amazing job!























Should be here in a few days. Tri tip or Ribeyes will be on it the same day I get it lol

Thanks so much Robert for the AWESOME birthday gift. Something I've truly always wanted!

Be on the lookout for my first cook sometime next week!


----------



## DougE (Jan 8, 2022)

Damn, what an awesome gift.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 8, 2022)

Yes sir that is one fine gift for sure!
Robert is turning out some quality work and that'll sure make for a special day !


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 8, 2022)

That is awesome!


----------



## Colin1230 (Jan 8, 2022)

Great friends and worth a million!  Happy birthday, Jake.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 8, 2022)

He doesn't like to admit it but he has pretty darn good fabrication skills. Something to certainly cherish. Happy early B-day


----------



## ofelles (Jan 8, 2022)

I have some really great friends, but you win!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 8, 2022)

Very nice Jake, I'm sure you'll enjoy that and put it to good use. Nice work 

 tx smoker
 Robert, very nice. Happy Birthday early Jake...


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 8, 2022)

That is a pretty amazing gift! Looks amazing, I cant wait to see your first cook! Happy Birthday!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 8, 2022)

tx smoker
 is on the path to a new career I think!! Nice cooker Jake, looking forward to seeing you putting it to use. Happy Birthday early!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 8, 2022)

Dang good looking grill! You're gonna have fun cooking on that! Coming from a newbie welder...I see an addition being built at Robert's house for metal fabricating.

Ryan


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 8, 2022)

TNJake signature model.

Robert is a talented fella!  He may wind up swamped with orders.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 8, 2022)

That's awesome can't wait to see the grub coming off it. Nice job Robert you did good again. Happy early Birthday Jake


----------



## Steve H (Jan 9, 2022)

Awesome gift! And Robert is doing an amazing job with these grills!


----------



## Creosote (Jan 9, 2022)

Sweet, that is one heck of a BDay gift. Happy Birthday Jake


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 9, 2022)

WOWSA! That is beautiful. Robert is turning out some great stuff for a "rookie" fabricator. Enjoy your gift. Cant wait to see what you turn out on it!
Jim


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 9, 2022)

Wow Jake.  So happy for you.  I see a lot of fun in your future.  If I could just get Robert 

 tx smoker
 to find me a fishing boat Would make me a happy camper!


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 9, 2022)

Wow! What a great gift, lots of great cooks in the future. Hats off to Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 9, 2022)

Wow, that's one special B-Day gift coming your way Jake, Robert has some real talent, enjoy! RAY


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 9, 2022)

WOW!!!!  What an awesome gift.  Awesome job Robert.
Happy Bday Jake.  Now cook something!!
Gary


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 9, 2022)

Ya, that’s awesome! Good work 

 tx smoker


Picanha would be good, too.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 9, 2022)

Jake, that is one very nice gift… you deserve it my friend… Enjoy! 



 tx smoker
 has a heart as big as he is!  He’s a great friend and truly an awesome guy!  Robert is one phenomenal  and amazing person!


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Jan 10, 2022)

What a great friend you have there!!!


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jan 10, 2022)

Very nice 

 TNJAKE
! And you know a Tri-tip has to be up first!

Very nice, 

 tx smoker
! Let's see, you're just up the road from me...hmmm


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 10, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks so much Robert for the AWESOME birthday gift. Something I've truly always wanted!



You are more than welcome my friend. Being that we overcame some...uh...shall we say "adversity" in the beginning to become great friends makes this even more special. I'm really happy with the way this came out. If you notice, there are o visible welds. Everything is welded either from the inside or the bottom so it makes for a very clean look. Additionally, I got some great advice from our good friend 

 civilsmoker
  about some tools that would make things easier and turn out a better product. I bought both of them and he was right. Made a huge difference in timeliness, efficiency, and overall quality of the build.



912smoker said:


> Robert is turning out some quality work and that'll sure make for a special day !



A supportive wife who manages the purse strings has been a huge help in me developing a few techniques to improve the work.



Winterrider said:


> He doesn't like to admit it but he has pretty darn good fabrication skills.



Heck, even an old blind dog is gonna find a bone once in a while   

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 10, 2022)

ofelles said:


> I have some really great friends, but you win!



If you have great friends, we all win 



GonnaSmoke said:


> Nice work
> 
> tx smoker
> 
> ...



Thank you Charles. This was a really fun build.



jcam222 said:


> tx smoker
> 
> 
> tx smoker
> is on the path to a new career I think!!



No way in the world Jeff. This is a hobby to keep me busy when I QUIT working. I'm looking to do less, not more 

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 10, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> .I see an addition being built at Robert's house for metal fabricating.



I've been contemplating a detached garage for a few years but labor and material prices are insane right now. When the bottom falls out of the market and people are hungry for work it'll get done then.



one eyed jack said:


> Robert is a talented fella! He may wind up swamped with orders.



Thank you. The orders can come pouring in and they will just sit there unfilled  I'm not looking to make this a job or to make any money...just occupy my time.  



pineywoods said:


> Nice job Robert you did good again.



Thank you so much Jerry. I appreciate the kind words, as I appreciate all that you have done and continue to do for this forum 

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 10, 2022)

Steve H said:


> And Robert is doing an amazing job with these grills!



Thanks Steve. Getting a bit better with practice.



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> If I could just get Robert
> 
> tx smoker
> 
> ...



Well Brian, as I see it you have two options. you can load up a bunch of steel, come down, and we build you one. The other option is that you just come down and buy one. I took a quick look at the Austin area Craig's List postings and there are tone of fishing boats available here in all sorts of sizes and a bunch of them seem very reasonably priced. You may want to check out the listings in this area. There's a great chance you'll find exactly what you're looking for. Come down, have dinner, buy a boat, have another dinner, then head back north 



smokerjim said:


> Hats off to Robert



Thank you Jim. this was a true pleasure to build. No problems along the way except for some issues with the final paint but got that solved pretty quick. Overall a great experience.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 10, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Robert has some real talent, enjoy!



Not talent per se, just a desire to see my ideas come to life...and sometimes it can be a struggle with my limited experience. This time is was seamless though.



GaryHibbert said:


> WOW!!!! What an awesome gift. Awesome job Robert.



Thanks so much Gary. Jake deserves it after all that he and Emily have shared with me...like a great friendship 

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 10, 2022)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Ya, that’s awesome! Good work
> 
> tx smoker
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Derek. Great to see you again sir. Hope you can drop in more often. Always nice to see ya join in the fun 



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> tx smoker
> 
> 
> tx smoker
> has a heart as big as he is! He’s a great friend and truly an awesome guy!



Come on now...you're making me blush   



unclebubbas bbq said:


> What a great friend you have there!!!



Hey....he started it, not me 

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 10, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> Very nice,
> 
> tx smoker
> 
> ...



Well come on up!! The door is always open. You wouldn't be the first forum member to grace us. Be honored to have you drop in.

Robert


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 10, 2022)

TNJ, WOW! TXS has done an awesome fabrication job, nice present  !!!!!!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 10, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Austin area Craig's List postings


I actually have been looking at it.  I also been searching a 500 mile area from Sherman.  I been looking every day for months now.  Just not seeing what I want.  About 19' Alum F/S style with 4 stroke engine.  Trying to stay under $25,000.  I been seeing some around Mi, Ohio area but they going for closer to $40,000.  Sooner or later maybe I will find.

I got the garlic sauce on the stove.  Going to be spicy!

I been eyeing this but not 4 stroke and its a Mercury.  Pretty darn close to what I want though.  My fishing buddy keeps telling me two musts are not a Mercury and 4 Stroke.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 10, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I actually have been looking at it. I also been searching a 500 mile area from Sherman.



This is not aluminum but it hits on all your other points. Grady White makes an excellent boat and it's in your price range...and probably negotiable



			https://www.marinemax.com/boats-for-sale/details/marinemax-brokerage/grady-white/sportsman-180/2006/marinemax-sail-ski-austin/7995964
		


Trying to help,
Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2022)

Awesome!!
Robert = Great Guy & Friend!!
Can't wait to see Jake put it to work!!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2022)

Wow what a friend what a friend Robert is. Dang nice gift and a great looking grill.
Ok Jake let's get it fired up.

Warren


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 10, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> .... Additionally, I got some great advice from our good friend
> 
> civilsmoker
> about some tools that would make things easier and turn out a better product. I bought both of them and he was right. Made a huge difference in timeliness, efficiency, and overall quality of the build....



Glad the worked out for ya!  Having the right tools in the shop can and does save LOTS of fab time!  Getting perfectly square cut lines to weld up just makes for a way better fab, oh and way safer....IE lets face it the 4.5 angle grinder isn't the top of list for injury free tools...

Oh very very nice build!  Very clean and functional, that is open fire cooking dream right there!  Congrats Jake


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 10, 2022)

Yo 

 TNJAKE
  you have a 75 pound package headed your way. FedEx is saying Thursday delivery but it'll probably be Friday. Last pick up at the shipping place is supposed to be 4:00 but the girl got there at 2:30 s we may have missed the window of opportunity today. I'll keep you posted on the shipping progress.

Robert


----------



## xray (Jan 10, 2022)

What a great gift Jake and happy early birthday!! That grill looks built tough enough to hand down as a family heirloom! Looking forward to your first cook on it. 

 SmokinVOLfan
 laid out a pretty good first cook on his. It's looking like a TN Throwdown is on the horizon.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 10, 2022)

And I'll send you my address Jake  since Robert has a "No Return "policy.  You know ....in case it's the wrong color or size


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 10, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Yo
> 
> TNJAKE
> you have a 75 pound package headed your way. FedEx is saying Thursday delivery but it'll probably be Friday. Last pick up at the shipping place is supposed to be 4:00 but the girl got there at 2:30 s we may have missed the window of opportunity today. I'll keep you posted on the shipping progress.
> ...


Thanks Robert now I'll be spending the next few days refreshing the FedEx page 90x a day lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 10, 2022)

xray said:


> What a great gift Jake and happy early birthday!! That grill looks built tough enough to hand down as a family heirloom! Looking forward to your first cook on it. @SmokinVOLfan laid out a pretty good first cook on his. It's looking like a TN Throwdown is on the horizon.


I'm pretty sure I've been challenged to a peach dump cake cook-off lol


----------



## xray (Jan 10, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I'm pretty sure I've been challenged to a peach dump cake cook-off lol



Peach is the Vols color, he's got you beat on the dump cakes for sure. He could make one in his sleep.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 10, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I'm pretty sure I've been challenged to a peach dump cake cook-off lol


In flip flops!

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 11, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I'm pretty sure I've been challenged to a peach dump cake cook-off lol




Maybe Jeff would Judge that Challenge???
I saw him make a couple dozen of those "Peach Dumps".
Oh wait a miinute, that would be "Make one Peach Dump Cake a couple dozen times".

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks for the like Jake, I appreciate it.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 11, 2022)

Hey how about a throw down with dump cakes Brian Mudd.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 11, 2022)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Picanha would be good, too.



You know Jake, Derek makes a really good point here. Picanha is an excellent cut and goes great on a grill, especially over a wood fire.



912smoker said:


> And I'll send you my address Jake since Robert has a "No Return "policy. You know ....in case it's the wrong color or size



Very noble of you but if it's the wrong color it's his fault    See....I let him pick whatever color scheme he wanted. I told him is was gonna look like an Oakland Raiders grill but that's what he wanted. Gotta admit though, I like the color combination.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 11, 2022)

Yo 

 TNJAKE
  I got shipping confirmation from FedEx. They are still saying Thursday delivery but I bet it'll be Friday.

Robert


----------



## crippledcracker (Jan 11, 2022)

That's really cool! You have some good friends


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 13, 2022)

It has arrived! Awesome job Robert! I truly appreciate it.


----------



## DougE (Jan 13, 2022)

Man, that's sweet


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 13, 2022)

Looks awesome! But isn't your wife gonna get upset for using it in the house?   

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 13, 2022)

Let it burn baby BURN the flames of flavor!


----------



## OldSmoke (Jan 13, 2022)

Those are really nice little grills! I’m very impressed with the craftsmanship. I bet it will be a joy to cook on!


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 13, 2022)

Now that needs a frame !
True work of art it is !

Keith


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 14, 2022)

Ok let's fire it a piece plain old metal don't show us anything.
No bad reflections on you Robert that's a great job.

Warren


----------

